# Game 1 Game thread: Memphis Grizzlies @ San Antonio Spurs!!!



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Memphis Grizzlies* vs. *San Antonio Spurs*

*Game Time: 7:00 PM Central Time, Saturday, April 17th*


*Series: 0-0*


*Upcoming Games - *


_Gm 1 - April 17: Grizzlies at Spurs (8 pm, ESPN)_ 
Gm 2 - April 19: Grizzlies at Spurs (8 pm, TNT) 
Gm 3 - April 22: Spurs at Grizzlies (9:30 pm, TNT) 
Gm 4 - April 25: Spurs at Grizzlies (9:30 pm, TNT) 
Gm 5 - April 28: Grizzlies at Spurs (TBD) 
Gm 6 - May 1: Spurs at Grizzlies (TBD) 
Gm 7 - May 3: Grizzlies at Spurs (TBD) 






*Starting lineups:*














































































*Key Substitutes:*
































































I'm hyped fellas, very hyped! The playoffs have finally come, and it's time to see if we really have what it takes to be champs again. Now, as far as the series is concerned, it is critical, ABSOLUTLEY CRITICAL that we win Game 1. Why you ask? Because they have the momentum against us, winning the season series 3-1, and winning the most recent game also. We need to kill that momentum right away, and let them know that we aren't slim pickins with Duncan in the lineup. Obviously, winning both games 1 and 2 would be great, but if anything, we have to win Game 1. If we don't set the tone for the series early, Memphis has just as good a chance of winning as we do. They have a young team that lacks playoff experience, so hopefully that will work in our favor. Now, as far as the specific elements of the game we need to look out for is free throw shooting, and turnovers. If we miss free throws and turn the ball over at a high rate we might as well start planning for next year, because there are plenty of teams in the West that can jump all over us for mistakes. Another huge factor in the series is the tempo: If we try to play back-and-forth with Memphis, they will beat us, simple as that. We aren't 11 players deep like they are, plus we don't have the young legs that they do, so we really need to keep this a half-court game. We make our free throws, limit turnovers, and control the tempo, I say we win in 6 games. If not, I say we lose in 7 games. Memphis is very talented, so I think they will take two games from us. I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs rolled over Memphis, but I'm not expecting it. 


Anyway, *GO SPURS GO!* Let's start our quest for another championship on the right foot.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

eww i just realized that memphis has really ugly looking people... especially the starting line-up, only one that looks good is battier.

i'm not even worried about memphis one bit... like pretty sure the spurs will win this series


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think the Spurs will win this series 3-1.. It will be a great series but I think the Spurs have too much knoweledge for the playoffs now.

SPURS WILL WIN..

Grizzlies:rocket:





SPURS 
:allhail:


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spurs#1</b>!
> I think the Spurs will win this series 3-1.. It will be a great series but I think the Spurs have too much knoweledge for the playoffs now.
> 
> SPURS WILL WIN..
> ...


For the Spurs to win the series, I bet they will need a fourth win.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> eww i just realized that memphis has really ugly looking people... especially the starting line-up, only one that looks good is battier.




:laugh: 



That's extremely funny, because I was thinking about throwing in something about their ugly players in my first post.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tigerfan_2002</b>!
> 
> 
> For the Spurs to win the series, I bet they will need a fourth win.


You just might be right ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> You just might be right ...



Nah, we'll win three games and the Grizzlies will give up before giving us the chance to win the 4th.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on guys, we are in the momentum now!!

Eleven in a row, including the show againts the Nuggets!

Spurs in 5 games.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I am going to game 1 and watch the spurrs stop the grizz

GO SPURS GO
:wbanana::wbanana::wbanana::wbanana::wbanana::wbanana::wbanana::twave: :allhail: 

LETS GO OUT AND PLAY SOMe:basket:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I read Devin Brown was activated and put on the playoff roster. He was a good pickup for you guys. Matt Carroll was left of the playoff roster.

Is Gasol fully healthy for the Grizz? I thought he might have been injured recently. This should be a good series with you guys winning.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

My prediction is Spurs in 5. Duncan with a big series and then the showdown with the Lakeshow!!CAnt waiit. Anyone going to any of the games?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't catch the game, but I do know we put a beatin on Memphis. 




That's what I'm talking about Memphis.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

that game was awesome! great work by everyone! i can't believe other people actually think grizz has a chance against the spurs...nice win! as long as the spurs plays solid, they might even sweep the grizz...


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

I watched the whole game and I have never seen the spurs play a complete game like that before.


and the Grizzs had no answer for everything we did


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, we played great, and Memphis had no responses to what we were doing during the game.

Duncan, Parker, Horry, Turkoglu, Bowen and Ginobili we´re amazing! We showed to everyone that we´re cming to repeat, and if any team underestimate ours´, they´ll lose in few games.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Now that's whipping a team! I expect nothing less from the reigning national champs.


----------

